# Diseño de circuito con CircuitMaker



## Josephoasis (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola hace poco di con este foro que me pareció el más completo en su genero.
Mi pregunta es simple, quisiera si alguien con conocimiento del circuitmaker o algún otro software para simular circuitos similar me podría implementar este circuito, en el archivo aparecen 2, es cualquiera de esos 2 ya que cumplen el mismo propósito.
De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2007)

¿ Que deseas de la simulacion, saber si funciona, graficos, valores ?


----------



## Josephoasis (Nov 15, 2007)

El circuito si funciona, en laboratorio implementamos el de la derecha del dibujo y funcionó, pero para el informe del proyecto me piden implementar el circuito en el CircuitMaker.
Intente hacerlo pero no recuerdo mucho este software.

Deseo probar que el circuito funciona usando el CircuitMaker.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 20, 2007)

Yo lo simulé con Livewire y no me daba el rango con el potenciómetro de 50Kohms, pero lo cambié a 100Kohms y funcionó bien.

Aquí te pongo las imágenes, 

La primera imagen es con el potenciómetro al 10% del recorrido 
y la segunda imagen es con el potenciómetro al 100% 

(Pero como dice Fogonazo, sería mejor que digas qué deseas de la simulación):


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola tengo una duda, estoy experimentandocon el circuit maker 
no logro hacer algo q se supone es muy sensillo q es prender un led por medio 
de u trancistor bc548

si me pudieran decir q es lo q esta mal les agrdeceria 







att.Maximilinao


----------



## felicia (Feb 28, 2010)

apenas estoy explorando el circut maker deseo hacer un circuito mixto con 6 resiistencias, como hago para que no se anulen las resistencias.


----------

